# Hives & Swollen Testicles



## tashhastings88 (Nov 22, 2021)

Help Please!

My 1 year old pup threw up last night then immediately after developed hives and his testicles became swollen and red into 1 large testicle. I'm not sure if I wait this out to see if it calms down or if this is an ER visit; he is still eating and drinking normally.

He is 57 lbs.
I gave him:
-1 25 mg benadryl at 9pm
-1 25 mg benadryl at 1:30 a.m
-3/4 table of 250mg Metronidazole at 7 am
-1.5 table 25mg Benadryl 7:15 am









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have never had to deal with hives, but this looks bad, especially if all that benadryl you administered is not helping. if it was my dog it would be an immediate vet visit.


----------



## Travelstar (Nov 18, 2020)

tashhastings88 said:


> Help Please!
> 
> My 1 year old pup threw up last night then immediately after developed hives and his testicles became swollen and red into 1 large testicle. I'm not sure if I wait this out to see if it calms down or if this is an ER visit; he is still eating and drinking normally.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to why you have given your dog Metronidazole which really only should ever be prescribed by a vet. It's also not a compound I would have thought even vaguely appropriate for the symptoms you have described. You also don't want to encourage any form of antibiotic resistance.

Regardless of the above, I certainly would not wait with hives as big as those. A vet appointment really is the only way forward with a rather drastic reaction you have witnessed. I suspect if you had the human equivalent of his reaction, you would probably be wanting to see someone too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight.
So the amount your giving him would not work.

If you can get him into the vet, he can give him something stronger. otherwise continue with the Benadryl but go with 2 25mg tablets.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm late to this and I hope everything worked out well for your pup. This is anaphylaxis and is a medical emergency and something not to be taken lightly. Vomiting, diarrhea, hives, swelling... all classic signs. If the swelling site was his throat it could have closed his airway. Antihistamine treatment can help mitigate in mild cases, but usually is treated medically with steroids. Life threatning situations especially with airway complications, epinephrine.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi, how is your pup now??



tashhastings88 said:


> Help Please!
> 
> My 1 year old pup threw up last night then immediately after developed hives and his testicles became swollen and red into 1 large testicle. I'm not sure if I wait this out to see if it calms down or if this is an ER visit; he is still eating and drinking normally.
> 
> ...


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I am very worried about this dog. A clear anyphylactic reaction

Did everything work out? I hope he saw a vet


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

organicthoughts said:


> I am very worried about this dog. A clear anyphylactic reaction
> 
> Did everything work out? I hope he saw a vet


Agreed! Please let us know.


----------

